# Parking Brake Bypass



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

So, I am looking at purchasing the Pioneer 4300DVD. 
I have looked and looked and all I see is you need to make a relay. 
It sounds complicated and time consuming, so does wiring them properly to the braking switch. 
So, does that model still use the old grounding method or am I stuck with relays and stuff? 
Thanks. 

I was also looking at the Clarion 401 and the Sony XAV62. 
Do either of those support the ground method? 
If so , I may opt for one of those instead. 
Thanks.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

If the pioneer needs to see a ground signal twice i recommend this: find the parking brake wire if you going the legal way. if you're bypassing it find the parking brake wire. use a relay. wire the relay so when the parking brake is on the relay sends a ground to the pioneer. this way when you pull the handbrake up the ground is interrupted and when you put it down the pioneer will see that the second instance of ground is applied and play or open up nav functions. the12volt has the info on relays you need to know.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm, well. No navigation here. Just want the ability to entertain the kidd-o when he is in the passenger seat. 
So, either way I need to find the parking brake wire? 
Then, if I want to bypass I need to make a relay? 
Hmm, I see. Seems like a bit of work, does anyone have an idea where the parking brake wire would be? 
I have a 2003 Grand Am. 
I can pick up a simple relay right? Like at radioshack or lowes or something or is there a special one involved?
Thanks.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

if you are lazy, i believe you can just buy the prewired bypass harnesses on eBay


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

What about the PAC TR7? 
Will that work for the Pioneer? 
I know it works for Alpine units....

Amazon.com: PAC TR7 Universal. Trigger Module: Automotive


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't have experience with the PAC part. The wire is at the parking brake. you should a wire with a spade connector coming of the parking brake mechanism. 
You can get a relay from the auto parts store. generic spdt realy. (i think)


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Hmm, alright....I think I will poke around. 
I do not really feel like cutting into wires, so hopefully someone will chime in on if the PAC module will work for Pioneer. That would be fantastic, I hate chopping wires like that....
Anyway, Thanks. 
If you could post a link of what the relay would look like that would be great to, I would hate to buy the wrong one.


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

It's very simple no need or tr7
Just need a Bosch style relay
Auto parts stores and radio shack have them
If u are really thy intimidated by it, I'll prewire one for you for $10
But it's really easy


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

It might take an aditional 3 mins and $2.50 for the relay

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/101068-safe-wiring-question.html


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

PerfectCreature said:


> Hmm, alright....I think I will poke around.
> I do not really feel like cutting into wires, so hopefully someone will chime in on if the PAC module will work for Pioneer. That would be fantastic, I hate chopping wires like that....
> Anyway, Thanks.
> If you could post a link of what the relay would look like that would be great to, I would hate to buy the wrong one.


no need to cut any! you can use male and female spade connectors to get the ground signal from the parking brake wire with out cutting it!


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

It's incredibly easy. There's even a step by step how-to on Youtube for this exact deck on how to wire the bypass.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

My audio shop in town had two types a 40 and a 30 amp relay. Which one do I need? Does it matter? Anyway. They wanted 7.69 for the relays...would lowes carry them cheaper? Thanks.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Timelessr1 said:


> It might take an aditional 3 mins and $2.50 for the relay
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...uestion-dumb/101068-safe-wiring-question.html



ok..its even cheaper then i thought....$1.69

http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...WebPage_ID=3&searchFilter=relay+12+v&x=22&y=4


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

PerfectCreature said:


> My audio shop in town had two types a 40 and a 30 amp relay. Which one do I need? Does it matter? Anyway. They wanted 7.69 for the relays...would lowes carry them cheaper? Thanks.


The 30 amps is fine. You'll. Be using a small amount of power. 500ma to engage the coil in the relay.


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay, since I have an amazon prime account I wil be ordering from there. Parts express wants an additional 8.64 for shipping, so this one should be cheaper and work the same right? 
Amazon.com: Hella 003510087 30 Amp 12V Mini SPST Relay with Bracket: Automotive

If that works and is the right one, then I am all set and I will just need to watch that video and wire it up. 

Thanks.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

dude you are making it harder than it should be....just go to autozone, pepboys, advance autoparts, or maybe even wal-mart and just pick one up


----------



## south east customz (Jan 17, 2011)

Last time I needed one in a pinch I bought one at autozone for 7.99
Radio shack also has them but I think they are 9.99
30/40 doesn't really matter since u are driving something that requires so little current


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

What is the diffrence between the SPST and SPDT? 
Would either work or no? 
This one is SPDT while the one mentioned above is SPST....
Amazon.com: Hella H71004001 Standard 20/30 Amp SPDT Mini Relay with Bracket (-40 Degree to +75 Degree Celsius): Automotive


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

PerfectCreature said:


> So, I am looking at purchasing the Pioneer 4300DVD.
> I have looked and looked and all I see is you need to make a relay.
> *It sounds complicated and time consuming, so does wiring them properly to the braking switch. *
> So, does that model still use the old grounding method or am I stuck with relays and stuff?
> ...


Complicated and time consuming.., 4 wires, one of which gets wired back to the relay... 

Youtube it..


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Already got it figured out, top(flat one) and either side gets a ground (both connected to eachother) the other side gets a remote lead wire and the bottom (vertical one) gets the parking brake wire. 
Now, does it matter if I choose a SPDT or SPST relay? 
Thanks. 

16 gauge wire would work just fine for this right?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

The difference between SPST and SPDT is pin 87a which is missing on the SPST relay.. one gives you on/off, the other gives you a/b if you need it.. or normally open/normally closed depending on the situation..


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, in my situation I could choose either one then since I am in no need of an a or b switch right? 
I will go with the SPDT because it is cheapest, and should work just as well correct?
Thanks. I will be placing order tomorrow morning.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

PerfectCreature said:


> Well, in my situation I could choose either one then since I am in no need of an a or b switch right?
> I will go with the SPDT because it is cheapest, and should work just as well correct?
> Thanks. I will be placing order tomorrow morning.



Yeah you can use either for your purpose. Id look as others mentioned at like a pepe boys, autozone, walmart, napa, etc. could probably get it cheap there!


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay so I found one at carquest. 6 bucks with a lifetime warrenty takes it home. Now. When wiring it up...the numbers on the prongs do not matter right? Just as long as I wire up a negative on the side and on the flat one then the park on the verticle and the remote on the remaining side? Just wnt to be clear so I don't blow anything.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

PerfectCreature said:


> Okay so I found one at carquest. 6 bucks with a lifetime warrenty takes it home. Now. When wiring it up...the numbers on the prongs do not matter right? Just as long as I wire up a negative on the side and on the flat one then the park on the verticle and the remote on the remaining side? Just wnt to be clear so I don't blow anything.


Prongs 85 and 86 on a relay are technically the trigger prongs. In your case you are using a Positve trigger...so your positive trigger can go to either prong 85 or 86, it doesnt matter, which ever prong you dont use between the two of them has to be the oppisite polarity...so in your case negative (ground)


Now Prong 87 will be allowed through the relay when prongs 85 and 86 are energized. In your case you want to let a negative(ground) through the relay, so thats why you want prong 87 to be a ground. Now on prong 30 is where the ground will be flowing to from your prong 87...therefore prong 30 will be where you hook up the radio's "parking brake" wire. :inout:


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Timelessr1 said:


> Prongs 85 and 86 on a relay are technically the trigger prongs. In your case you are using a Positve trigger...so your positive trigger can go to either prong 85 or 86, it doesnt matter, which ever prong you dont use between the two of them has to be the oppisite polarity...so in your case negative (ground)
> 
> 
> Now Prong 87 will be allowed through the relay when prongs 85 and 86 are energized. In your case you want to let a negative(ground) through the relay, so thats why you want prong 87 to be a ground. Now on prong 30 is where the ground will be flowing to from your prong 87...therefore prong 30 will be where you hook up the radio's "parking brake" wire. :inout:



You forgot that you are energizing the coil with the RTO wire from the HU.. (Remote Turn On)

The ground for the coil, get's looped over to be the "ground" for the parking brake wire..










85 - RTO from HU
86 - ground
87 - ground (looped over from 86)
30 - parking brake wire
87a - unused


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Perfect explanation. 
Did exactly as you said, and its a done deal. 

Thanks so much.


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You forgot that you are energizing the coil with the RTO wire from the HU.. (Remote Turn On)
> 
> The ground for the coil, get's looped over to be the "ground" for the parking brake wire..
> 
> ...



I guess what i was trying to say was it didnt matter if his "positive" RTO wen to either 85 or 86 as long as the other prong was a negative. So he could hook up the rRTO to 86, allowing 85 to be grounded, either way ....hopefully he's on the right track:laugh:


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

I am, I am on the right track to not having spliced my brake wire. 
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## ryomanx (Feb 18, 2011)

The ground for the coil said:


> http://images.autoanything.com/images/buttons/shopping_guide/SPDT_Relay_Closed.JPG[/IMG]
> 
> 85 - RTO from HU
> 86 - ground
> ...


Ahhhhh. Never did it that way. intersting


----------



## PerfectCreature (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, whatever it was it works. 
Did it just as described.


----------



## DakotaRT (May 28, 2011)

What would be the difference of running a wire from the battery to a toggle switch then hook up the parking brake wire to it? When you have it in the off position it will be ground and on will be power? Right??


----------



## Nkec (May 7, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> You forgot that you are energizing the coil with the RTO wire from the HU.. (Remote Turn On)
> 
> The ground for the coil, get's looped over to be the "ground" for the parking brake wire..
> 
> ...


This version will work with Alpine IVA?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Nkec said:


> This version will work with Alpine IVA?


each model has a different bypass....try researching your specific model for its bypass


----------



## InCarAudioVideo (Dec 4, 2010)

I think if you wire an on/off switch between the safety wire and the ground, you can getaway from having a relay.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

are you really gonna spam this whole site with this crap?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

its spam because you are advertising your own business with the same post over and over and dragging up 2 year old posts


----------

